# best price for x67c



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

Bought one from REEDS last year and got a great deal, does not look that great this season. Anyone know the best deal out? Last year it was posted on here and we cleaned them up...I'm looking for a 2nd for my son and a back-up when he's off to college in a couple years...lol


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Just bought an X67c from Northwoods for $219 the other day. 
CANT ait to get out there and give it a try!!!!!!!!!


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Ishot...i just ordered from Nortwoods as well. 250$ shipped to your door...thats the best deal i found.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Some idiot on ebay is asking $993.20 or best offer. Some people have no clue what they have and what its really worth.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

river rat78 said:


> Some idiot on ebay is asking $993.20 or best offer. Some people have no clue what they have and what its really worth.


:lol: too funny. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lowrance-X6...121?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aea71f789


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll sell mine for that price


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I got lucky 2 years ago found one at wally world on clearance for $139.00 .


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

stickbow shooter said:


> I got lucky 2 years ago found one at wally world on clearance for $139.00 .


 

WOW!! :yikes:


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

mtwillard said:


> I'll sell mine for that price
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Heck I'd sell mine for 1/2 that price lol. 

You'd think there would go deals. I think they have or are stopping production of the x67c. 

J-

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

jjc155 said:


> Heck I'd sell mine for 1/2 that price lol.
> 
> You'd think there would go deals. I think they have or are stopping production of the x67c.
> 
> ...


 
One of the guys at Northwoods told me the model was discontinued.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Anish said:


> One of the guys at Northwoods told me the model was discontinued.


It is, the Mark/Elite 4 series is replacing it...

http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Products/Fishfinder-Chartplotter/Elite4-en-us.aspx

http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Products/Fishfinder/Elite4x-en-us.aspx


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Anish said:


> Just bought an X67c from Northwoods for $219 the other day.
> CANT ait to get out there and give it a try!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the tip. I just bought one minutes ago, and then they went Out of Stock..I think I got there just in time. Now, if we can get a little more ice and no snow here in SW..


----------



## kathyally (Dec 30, 2010)

I just went into northwoods and got one for the 220 price. it says online they are out of stock but they had at least 20 or so in the case in the store!!


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks Kathyally Ill be heading over there tomorrow.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Just a heads up for anyone looking at the x67. I bought one from nortwoods a few days ago. Had it shipped...charged the battery and fired it up. Everything worked perfect from what i can tell without getting it on the ice. EXCEPT when i try to power it down/shut it off. It wont shut down. I have to disconnect the battery cable. I figure i would email lowrance before doing anything to see if it was an easy fix. In order to email support i had to register my product...when doing this it shows the unit is OUT of warranty. Not sure what is going to come of it and i havent talked to Northwoods yet...so i guess time will tell. I guess i can wire a toggle if i have to but would rather not.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

y2ba said:


> Just a heads up for anyone looking at the x67. I bought one from nortwoods a few days ago. Had it shipped...charged the battery and fired it up. Everything worked perfect from what i can tell without getting it on the ice. EXCEPT when i try to power it down/shut it off. It wont shut down. I have to disconnect the battery cable. I figure i would email lowrance before doing anything to see if it was an easy fix. In order to email support i had to register my product...when doing this it shows the unit is OUT of warranty. Not sure what is going to come of it and i havent talked to Northwoods yet...so i guess time will tell. I guess i can wire a toggle if i have to but would rather not.


Just spit balling but are u holding the power button down for a few seconds? Gotta hold mine down for 3-4 seconds for it to turn off. 

Maybe try a system reset (should be a way to do that) might resolve some kind of prgraming issue. 


J-

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah im holding it down...tried everything. To be clear...the screen goes black when i hold down the menu/power button...but it fires right back up when i let it go. I tried resetting it also...waiting to hear from lowrance, hoping they can help even though its out of warranty.


----------



## rangefinder (Feb 9, 2008)

y2ba said:


> Just a heads up for anyone looking at the x67. I bought one from nortwoods a few days ago. Had it shipped...charged the battery and fired it up. Everything worked perfect from what i can tell without getting it on the ice. EXCEPT when i try to power it down/shut it off. It wont shut down. I have to disconnect the battery cable. I figure i would email lowrance before doing anything to see if it was an easy fix. In order to email support i had to register my product...when doing this it shows the unit is OUT of warranty. Not sure what is going to come of it and i havent talked to Northwoods yet...so i guess time will tell. I guess i can wire a toggle if i have to but would rather not.


had same prob with mine last yr on the warranty. Called them and was told it was ok and covered.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

y2ba said:


> Yeah im holding it down...tried everything. To be clear...the screen goes black when i hold down the menu/power button...but it fires right back up when i let it go. I tried resetting it also...waiting to hear from lowrance, hoping they can help even though its out of warranty.


PM sent. The power button seems to be a rocker type switch. Holding down on the bottom edge turns my new one off.


----------

